# I SING..... ♪ ♫ ♪



## CathyNed

So along the same lines as the i spy thread, anyone interested in an i sing thread? The idea is that you type a line or couple lines from a song and the next person must post a line from a different song beginning with or containing the word you ended with....sounds complicated....not at all! 

I'll start...
Fly me to the moon and let me live among the STARS.....


----------



## Yvonne G

Maybe it's cheating, but all I could think of:

...star, how I wonder what you are. Up above the sky so bright...


----------



## CathyNed

Perfect Yvonne...containing the word is fine!

Is gonna be a BRIGHT bright bright sun shiny DAY......


----------



## Momof4

It's been a hard DAY's night, and I've been working like a dog...

Hope that works.


----------



## CathyNed

You ain't nothing but a hound DOG crying all the TIME......


----------



## Yvonne G

...TIME on my hands, you in my arms
Nothing but love in view
Then if you fall, once and for all
I'll see my dreams come true...


----------



## Momof4

Your true colors
True colors are beautiful,
Like a rainbow...


----------



## CathyNed

Somewhere over the RAINBOW bluebirds FLY....


----------



## Yvonne G

FLY me to the moon and let me play among the stars, let me see what Spring is like on Jupiter and MARS...


----------



## Momof4

Mars attacks
Monsters invade the earth from space...


----------



## CathyNed

Im transcending to outer SPACE to find another RACE.....


----------



## jaizei

Now the *race* is on
And here comes pride in the backstretch
Heartaches goin' to the inside
My tears are holdin' back they're tryin' not to *fall*


----------



## CathyNed

Words FALL through me, 
and always fool me,
And I cant react. 
Games that never amount,
To more than they're meant,
Will play themselves OUT....


----------



## Momof4

OUT came the sun and dried up all the rain...


----------



## Gillian M

I'm singing in the *rain*......


----------



## Yvonne G

RAINdrops are fallin' on my head. And just like the guy whose feet are too big for his BED...

(I told myself I wasn't going to play this anymore because the songs get stuck in my head and I sing them all day long!)


----------



## CathyNed

I'm friends with the monster thats under my BED,
Get along with the voices inside of my head,
You're trying to save me stop holding your breath,
You think I'm crazy, ya you think I'm CRAZY......


----------



## Momof4

CRAZY, but that's how it goes
millions of people living as foes
maybe, it's not too late
to learn how to love, and forget how to hate...


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

And I HATE how much I love you, boy
I can't stand how much I need you...


----------



## CathyNed

YOU to me are everthing,
The sweetest song that i could SING....


----------



## jaizei

*Sing *with me, sing for the years
Sing for the laughter, sing for the tears
Sing with me, just for today
Maybe tomorrow, the good Lord will take you *away*


----------



## CathyNed

Up up and AWAY in my beautiful my beautiful BALLOOOOON!


----------



## Yvonne G

Ah ooh!
If you got troubles, let 'em go
Let 'em soar so high, high into the sky
Just like a red balloon
Ah ooh!
Don't let your worries get to you
Let 'em float on by, high into the sky
Just like a red balloon

Monday morning
Shoot up like a rocket
Yeah, the sun is shining
Keep it in my *POCKET..*


----------



## Momof4

I'm gonna pop some tags
Only got twenty dollars in my POCKET 
I am hunting...


----------



## Yvonne G

I always will remember,
'twas a year ago november,
I went out to hunt some deer
On a mornin' bright and clear.
I went and shot the maximum the game laws would allow,
Two game wardens, seven hunters, and a *COW*.


----------



## CathyNed

Im resisting the urge to go with Old Macdonald...thanks Yvonne.....
Cow....


----------



## CathyNed

Ha...just read that again @Yvonne G and want to state that i was not calling you a cow.....that looks really bad!!!! I was merely stating the word we need a song for......oops!!!


----------



## jaizei

I'm called a *cow*
I'm not about to blow it now
For all the *cows*


----------



## CathyNed

@jaizei give us another line so we dont have to work off the word "cow" again


----------



## jaizei

I'm called a *cow*
I'm not about to blow it now
For all the cows
It's funny how
Money allows
All to browse
And be *endowed*


----------



## CathyNed

That word wont be difficult at all @jaizei


----------



## jaizei

Enough, to vilify what I love
To sanctify all I hate
*Endowed *with the need
To carry over the life I *lead*


----------



## CathyNed

Where you LEAD ,I will follow,
Anywhere, that you tell me to,
If you need, you need me to be with you ,
I will FOLLOW


----------



## Momof4

I will FOLLOW
I was on the outside when you said
You said you needed me
I was looking at myself
I was blind, I could not see


----------



## Ellen & Toby

They don't turn their heads as they see me ride by
But a little brown maverick is winkin' his eye

Oh, what a beautiful mornin'
And oh, what a beautiful day


----------



## CathyNed

Todays the DAY I've been waiting for
Tomorrow won't come after all
Yesterday is so far away
And today is the only day
Somebody please stop the clock Oh oh oh
Don't ever let this day stop Oh oh oh
I never wanna go HOME


----------



## Yvonne G

*HOME, *home on the range...


----------



## Jacqui

Home where my love lies waiting *silently *for me


----------



## Yvonne G

Jacqui said:


> Home where my love lies waiting *silently *for me



You're supposed to find one using the word "range" Jacqui!


----------



## Momof4

Yvonne G said:


> You're supposed to find one using the word "range" Jacqui!



I love my Range Rover, I love my Range Rover, I love my Range Rover..

I can't give the rest because it not appropriate.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> You're supposed to find one using the word "range" Jacqui!



I thought you were going with the bold word.


----------



## Yvonne G

No, it's the last word posted. Some of us also bold the word that started the song from the previous song, but for the next song it's the last word.


----------



## CathyNed

Im assuming we are on rover now.... p.s. Thanks for the music notes @Yvonne G 


I've been a wild ROVER for many a year
And I spent all my money on whiskey and beer,
And now I'm returning with gold in great store
And I never will play the wild rover no MORE.


----------



## Yvonne G

*More* than the greatest love the world has known
This is the love I give to you alone
More than the simplest words I try to say
I only live to love you more each *day*


----------



## jaizei

You see her when you close your eyes
Maybe one *day *you'll understand why
Everything you touch surely *dies*


----------



## Prairie Mom

Yarg...I can do "die" but not "dies" and I wanna play! I'll post in case you guys think it's close enough.

(The Flaming Lips "Do you Realize")


Do You Realize - that you have the most beautiful face
Do You Realize - we're floating in space -
Do You Realize - that happiness makes you cry
Do You Realize - that everyone you know someday will *die*

And instead of saying all of your goodbyes - let them know
You realize that life goes fast
It's hard to make the good things last
You realize the sun doesn't go down
It's just an illusion caused by the world spinning *round*


----------



## CathyNed

Accepted @Prairie Mom

Who do you think you are,
Running ROUND leaving scars,
Collecting your jar of hearts,
And tearing love apart,
You're gonna catch a cold,
From the ice inside your soul,
So dont come back for me,
Who do you think you ARE?


----------



## CathyNed

ARE we human?
Or are we dancer?
My sign is vital
My hands are cold
And I'm on my knees
Looking for the answer
Are we human?
Or are we DANCER?


----------



## JoesMum

Just as well I'm a Queen fan. Dancer is difficult 

DANCER, Dancer
I can't live with it I'm gonna die without it
Dancer, Dancer
Ain't no doubt about it
Dancer, Dancer
Why don't you kick off your dancing shoes
And come along with ME


----------



## mike taylor

Why do you drink? Why do you roll smoke?


----------



## Momof4

Smoke on the water, a fire in the sky
Smoke on the water...


----------



## CathyNed

Gone a bit haywire....but let's keep going!

There's a world outside your window
And it's a world of dread and fear
Where the only WATER flowing is the bitter sting of TEARS


----------



## JoesMum

Channel Smokey Robinson for

TEARS of a clown when there's no one AROUND


----------



## CathyNed

I get AROUND
Get around round round I get around
From town to town
Get around round round I get around
I'm a real cool head
Get around round round I get around
I'm makin' real good bread

I'm gettin' bugged driving up and down the same old strip
I gotta finda new place where the kids are hip

My buddies and me are getting real well known
Yeah, the bad guys know us and they leave us ALONE...


----------



## Momof4

While you were sittin'
Home ALONE at age thirteen
Your real father was dyin'
Sorry you didn't see him
But I'm glad we talked...


----------



## Lyn W

..........."He talked and talked and I heard him say
That she had the longest blackest hair,
The prettiest green eyes anywhere,
And Marie's the name of his latest flame"......


----------



## CathyNed

It draws me, it draws me to your FLAME
I wanna be near you
And blink in your light
And toast marshmallows
On a cold dark NIGHT...


----------



## mike taylor

One dollar in the jukebox


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> One dollar in the jukebox



???


----------



## CathyNed

I drove all NIGHT to get to you
Is that all right?
I drove all night, crept in your room
Woke you from your sleep to make love to you
Is that all RIGHT?


----------



## jaizei

All the *right *friends in all the right places
So yeah, we're going down
They've got
All the right moves and all the right faces
So yeah, we're going *down*


----------



## Lyn W

I come from down in the valley
Where mister when you're young
They bring you up to do like your daddy done
Me and Mary we met in high school
When she was just seventeen
We'd ride out of this valley down to where the fields were green
We'd go down to the river
And into the river we'd dive
Oh down to the river we'd ride


----------



## CathyNed

She's got a ticket to RIDE
She's got a ticket to ride
She's got a ticket to ride
But she don't CARE…


----------



## Lyn W

Take good care of my baby
Now don't you ever make her cry
Just let your love surround her
Don't let her see a cloudy sky


----------



## Momof4

Lucy in the SKY with diamonds
Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Lucy in the sky with diamonds...


----------



## JoesMum

Diamonds are FOREVER...


----------



## CathyNed

FOREVER and ever, you'll stay in my heart
And I will love you
Forever and ever, we never will part
Oh, how I love you
Together, forever, that's how it must be
To live without you
Would only mean heartbreak for ME


----------



## Lyn W

Imagine me and you, I do
I think about you day and night, it's only right
To think about the girl you love and hold her tight
So happy together


----------



## Prairie Mom

I can't see me lovin' nobody but you
For all my life
When you're with me, baby the skies'll be blue
For all my life
Me and you and you and me
No matter how they toss the dice, it had to be
The only one for me is you, and you for me
So happy *together*
I can't see me lovin' nobody but you
For all my life
When you're with me, baby the skies'll be blue
For all my *life*


----------



## Momof4

And you light up my LIFE
You give me hope to carry on
You light up my days and fill my nights with song...


----------



## jaizei

This *song *is a poem to myself 
It helps me to live
In case of fire, break the glass
And move on into your *own*


----------



## Prairie Mom

Fleetwood mac chorus. This better not get stuck in my head!....

You can go your own way
Go your own *way*


----------



## Lyn W

Something in the *way* she moves
Attracts me like no other lover
Something in the way she woos me

I don't want to leave her now
You know I believe and how....


----------



## JoesMum

How many roads must a man walk down
Before you call him a man?
How many seas must a white dove sail
Before she sleeps in the sand?
Yes, and how many times must the cannon balls fly
Before they're forever banned?
The answer, my friend, is blowin' in the wind
The answer is blowin' in the WIND


----------



## Lyn W

Wild, wild is the wind
That takes me away from you
Cold is the night without your love
To see me through
Wild, wild is the wind
That blows through my heart


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> Wild, wild is the wind
> That takes me away from you
> Cold is the night without your love
> To see me through
> Wild, wild is the wind
> That blows through my heart


I was thinking of wind the bobbin up 

HEART it is! Over to Elton John and Kiki Dee. 

Don't go breaking my heart
I couldn't if I tried
Honey if I get restless
Baby you're not that KIND...


----------



## jaizei

You've been so *kind *and generous
I don't know how you keep on giving
For your kindness I'm in debt to you
For your selflessness, my admiration
And for everything you've *done *


----------



## Lyn W

Look what they've *done* to my song, Ma 
Look what they've done to my song 
Well it's the only thing I could do half right 
And it's turning out all wrong, Ma 
Look what they've done to my song


----------



## JoesMum

I write the songs that make the whole world sing
I write the songs of love and special things
I write the songs that make the young girls cry


----------



## jaizei

You'll never see me again
So now who's gonna *cry *for you
You'll never see me again
No matter what you *do *


----------



## Lyn W

Do you wanna dance and hold my hand...
Tell me baby I'm your lover man
Oh, baby, do you wanna dance?


----------



## JoesMum

jaizei said:


> You'll never see me again
> So now who's gonna *cry *for you
> You'll never see me again
> No matter what you *do *


Too easy - teenager in the era of The Police here 

De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
Their innocence will pull me through
De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
They're meaningless and all that's true


----------



## Lyn W

So true funny how it seems
always in time, but never in line for dreams
Head over heels when toe to toe
This is the sound of my soul,


----------



## jaizei

Hey *soul *sister, I don't want to miss a single thing you do...*tonight*


----------



## JoesMum

Tonight, tonight
It all began tonight
I saw you and the world went away
Tonight, tonight
There's only you tonight
What you are, what you do, what you say


----------



## Lyn W

Say, say, say what you want
But don't play games with my affection
Take, take, take what you need
But don't leave me with no direction

All alone, I sit home by the phone
Waiting for you, baby
Through the years
How can you stand to hear
My pleading for you dear?


----------



## JoesMum

Sorry. Couldn't resist 

Rudolph the Red-Nosed Rein*deer*
Had a very shiny nose
And if you ever saw it
You would even say it glows
All of the other reindeer
Used to laugh and call him names
They never let poor Rudolph
Join in any reindeer games


----------



## Lyn W

JoesMum said:


> Sorry. Couldn't resist
> 
> Rudolph the Red-Nosed Rein*deer*
> Had a very shiny nose
> And if you ever saw it
> You would even say it glows
> All of the other reindeer
> Used to laugh and call him names
> They never let poor Rudolph
> Join in any reindeer games


OOH that's sneaky!! Wrong spelling so does it count?


----------



## Lyn W

Just in case it does count......

Night games
They pay for their night games
They were two lovers, they don't use names
It says in the rules
It's strictly for cools to play their night games
They pay for their night games
Always play one last frame
Games of the night


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Just in case it does count......
> 
> Night games
> They pay for their night games
> They were two lovers, they don't use names
> It says in the rules
> It's strictly for cools to play their night games
> They pay for their night games
> Always play one last frame
> Games of the night



It's been a hard day's *night,* and I been working like a dog
It's been a hard day's night, I should be sleeping like a log
But when I get home to you I find the things that you do
Will make me feel *alright*


----------



## jaizei

Hey, *alright* now
Alright now fellas yeah!
Now what's cooler than bein' cool?
Ice *cold*!


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> Hey, *alright* now
> Alright now fellas yeah!
> Now what's cooler than bein' cool?
> Ice *cold*!


Here's some ancient Paula Abdul that I'm embarrassed to say I know by heart...
He's a *cold* hearted snake look into his eyes
Uh- oh he's been telling lies. 
He's a lover boy at play
He don't play my rules Uh-oh
Girl don't play the fool *now*


----------



## JoesMum

Back to Queen again. 

Now I'm here, Now I'm there, I'm just a...
Just a new man
Yes you made me live again
A baby I was when you took my hand
And the light of the night burned *bright*


----------



## Lyn W

Bright eyes
Burning like fire.
Bright eyes
How can you close and fail?
How can the light that burned so brightly
Suddenly burn so pale?
Bright eyes.


----------



## JoesMum

A bit of Elton John...

Blue eyes
Baby's got blue eyes
Like a deep blue sea
On a blue blue *day*


----------



## mike taylor

Out of the darkness an into the light sparks fly everywhere in site from a double barrel 12 gauge can't lock me in your cage


----------



## JoesMum

mike taylor said:


> Out of the darkness an into the light sparks fly everywhere in site from a double barrel 12 gauge can't lock me in your cage


 Not a follow on?


----------



## CathyNed

Im going back to the previous word by Joes Mum....
I swear I tried to leave you
At least a hundred times a DAY
I swear I tried to tell you
A thousand times, a different way
I need out, on my own, I don't wanna live this way
I need out, on my own, I don't wanna live this way
I swear I tried to tell you
At least a hundred times a day

You went silent watching as I packed
Rehearsed the words you hoped would get me back
Shout it out and let your whole world fall
I was someone you loved
Then I was no one at ALL....


----------



## JoesMum

All by myself
Don't want to be, all by myself any more
All by myself
Don't want to live, all by myself any *more*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Was down in Mexico where I had roamed
Not too much Spanish by then had I known
I found myself in a terrible mess
There were ten bad banditos, one gringo to rich

I was surrounded, nowhere could I run
They had los pistols and I had no gun
I searched my memory for something to say
I had to think quick, this could be my last day

Una MAS cerveza, una MAS cerveza
Una MAS cerveza was all I could say
Una MAS cerveza, una MAS cerveza
Una MAS cerveza, just let me go my way…

Spanish works, right? 
@


----------



## JoesMum

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Was down in Mexico where I had roamed
> Not too much Spanish by then had I known
> I found myself in a terrible mess
> There were ten bad banditos, one gringo to rich
> 
> I was surrounded, nowhere could I run
> They had los pistols and I had no gun
> I searched my memory for something to say
> I had to think quick, this could be my last day
> 
> Una MAS cerveza, una MAS cerveza
> Una MAS cerveza was all I could say
> Una MAS cerveza, una MAS cerveza
> Una MAS cerveza, just let me go my way…
> 
> Spanish works, right?
> @


Only if the song has the word MORE at the start which is the last word of the previous song. It's not random song lyrics


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As if "MORE BEER" would ever be random!!!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Fine how's this?

"More,more,more…
how do you like it? 
how do you like it? 
More,more,more…
how do you like your looovve?"



Next


----------



## jaizei

I believe in a thing called *love*
Just listen to the rhythm of my heart
There's a chance we could make it now
We'll be rocking 'til the sun goes down
I believe in a thing called love
Ooh! *Guitar*!


----------



## JoesMum

Dire Straits:

You check out *Guitar* George he knows all the chords
Mind he's strictly rhythm he doesn't want to make it cry or sing
Left-handed old guitar is all he can afford
When he gets up under the lights to play his thing

And Harry doesn't mind if he doesn't make the scene
He's got a daytime job, he's doing alright
He can play the honky tonk like anything
Saving it up for Friday night
With the Sultans, with the Sultans of *Swing*


----------



## jaizei

(Swing) Swing, *Swing *from the tangles of
My heart is crushed by a former love
Can you help me find a way
To carry on *again*


----------



## JoesMum

I'm never gonna dance *again*
Guilty feet have got no rhythm
Though it's easy to pretend
I know you're not a *fool*


----------



## jaizei

Love me love me
Say that you love me
*Fool *me fool me
Go on and fool me
Love me love me
Pretend that you love me
Leave me leave me
Just say that you need *me*


----------



## GingerLove

I want to talk about *me*
want to talk about I
what I think, what I like, what I *see*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

If You See Her, Say Hello
Robert Zimmerman 


If you see her, say hello
She might be in Tangier
She left here last early spring
Is living there I hear


----------



## jaizei

I got the eye of the tiger, a fighter
Dancing through the fire
'Cause I am the champion, and you're gonna *hear *me roar
Louder, louder than a lion
'Cause I am a champion, and you're gonna hear me *roar*!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

"I am woman, hear me ROAR,
in numbers too great to ignore,
As I spread my numbers all across this land!"


----------



## GingerLove

O'er the *land *of the free and the home of the *brave*


----------



## JoesMum

Be *brave* young lovers and follow your star
Be brave and faithful and true
Cling very close to each other tonight
I've been in love like you
I know how it feels to have wings on your heels
And to fly down the street in a trance
You fly down a street on the chance that you'll meet
And you meet -- not really by chance
Don't cry young lovers, whatever you do
Don't cry because I'm alone
All of my memories are happy tonight
I've had a love of my *own*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

DEJ LOAF
"On My Own"

Did it on my own, didn’t need nobody
Came up on my own, didn’t need nobody
Got it out the mud, didn’t need nobody


----------



## JoesMum

Immediately brought The Lion King to mind 

*Nobody* knows the trouble I've *seen*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JAMEY JOHNSON
"In Color"

I said Grandpa what's this picture here
It's all black and white, and it ain't real clear
Is that you there, he said yeah, I was eleven
And times were tough, back in 
thirty-five
That's me and Uncle Joe just tryin' to survive A cotton farm, in the Great Depression
And if it looks like we were scared to death
Like a couple of kids just trying to save each other
You should've SEEN it in color
This one here was taken overseas
In the middle of hell, in 
nineteen forty-three
In the winter time, you can almost see my breath
That was my tail gunner ole' 
Johnny McGee
He was a high school teacher from New Orleans
And he had my back, right through the day we left
If it looks like we were scared 
to death
Like a couple of kids just trying to save each other
You should've SEEN it in color
A picture's worth a thousand words
But you can't see what those shades of gray keep covered
You should've SEEN it in color
And this one is my favorite one
This is me and grandma in the, summer sun
All dressed up, the day we said our vows
You can't tell it here but it was hot that June
And that rose was red and her eyes were blue
And just look at that smile, I was so proud
That's the story of my life
Right there in black and white
Yeah a picture's worth a thousand words
But you can't see what those shades of gray keep covered
You should've seen it in color
(Should've seen it in color)

OKAY, yes, SEEN isn't the first word but it is mix all through the song. It's one of my favorite memory songs, and it's just plain good.


----------



## JoesMum

You walked in, I woke up
I never seen a pretty girl
Look so tough, baby
You got that look
*Color* you peach and black
Color me takin' aback
Crucial, I think I wantcha

You've got the look, you've got the hook
You sho'nuf do be cookin' in my book
Your face is jammin'
Your body's heck-a-slammin'
If love is good, let's get 2 rammin'
You got the look, you got the *look*


----------



## Lyn W

You *look* like a movie
You sound like a song
My God, this reminds me
Of when we were young


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

THE BIRD AND THE BEE 
"Young And Dumb"



You were so YOUNG , YOUNG and dumb
You were the baddest, the biggest, the bestest, burned out one
You filled a bill, you kept it fun
But there was always something coming up that you couldn’t outrun


----------



## JoesMum

Peace like a river - Paul Simon

You can beat us with wires
You can beat us with chains
You can run out your rules
But you know you can’t *outrun* the history train
I‘ve seen a glorious day

Four in the morning
I woke up from out of my dreams
Nowhere to go but back to sleep
But I’m reconciled
Oh, oh, oh, I’m gonna be up for a *while*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Drake

Enough Said

You wanted a world you could figure out
But something happened WHILE you were asleep
You wanted a good life you could brag about
Too bad they took the parts you wanted to keep
Enough said
Enough said
Stop and let me tell you what tomorrow holds for you
Stop and let me tell you 'bout a plan I have for you
Take all the leaders from around the world
Put them together in a great big ring
Televise it as the lowest show on earth
And let them fight like hell to see who's king
Gather up the pieces when the fight is done
Then you'll find out living really can be fun
Enough said


----------



## Lyn W

She said I love you boy
I love your soul
She said I love you baby oh oh oh ohh
She said I love you more than words can say
She said I love you bayayayayaybayyyy

So I said, what you sayin girl it cant be right
How can you be in love with me
We only just met tonight
So she said.. boy I loved you from the start
When I first heard love goes down
Something started burning in my heart
I said stop this crazy talk
And leave right now and close the door



Read more: Plan B - She Said Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## Lyn W

No ones found one yet?
I'll add to it then if that's OK...

*Close the door*, light the light.
We're stayin' home tonight,
Far away from the bustle and the bright city lights.
Let them all fade away.
Just leave us alone.
And we'll live in a world of our own


----------



## jaizei

Life's a game but it's not fair
I break the rules so I don't care
So I keep doin' my *own *thing
Walkin' tall against the rain
Victory's within the mile
Almost there, don't give up now
Only thing that's on my mind
Is who's gonna run this town *tonight*


----------



## JoesMum

I could have stopped earlier, bit it looks like I have Queen earworm for the day now, so you got the lot! 

*Tonight* I'm gonna have myself a real good time
I feel alive and the world it's turning inside out Yeah!
I'm floating around in ecstasy
So don't stop me now don't stop me
'Cause I'm having a good time having a good time

I'm a shooting star leaping through the skies
Like a tiger defying the laws of gravity
I'm a racing car passing by like Lady Godiva
I'm gonna go go go
There's no stopping me

I'm burning through the sky yeah!
Two hundred degrees
That's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit
I'm trav'ling at the speed of light
I wanna make a supersonic man out of you

Don't stop me now
I'm having such a good time
I'm having a ball
Don't stop me now
If you wanna have a good time
Just give me a call

Don't stop me now ('cause I'm having a good time)
Don't stop me now (yes I'm having a good time)
I don't want to stop at all... yeah!

I'm a rocket ship on my way to Mars
On a collision course
I am a satellite I'm out of control
I am a sex machine ready to reload
Like an atom bomb about to
Oh oh oh oh oh explode

I'm burning through the sky Yeah!
Two hundred degrees
That's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit
I'm trav'ling at the speed of light
I wanna make a supersonic woman of you

Don't stop me
Don't stop me
Don't stop me
Hey hey hey!

Don't stop me
Don't stop me
Ooh ooh ooh (I like it)

Don't stop me
Don't stop me
Have a good time, good time

Don't stop me
Don't stop me

Ooh ooh alright

Ooh I'm burning through the sky yeah!
Two hundred degrees
That's why they call me Mister Fahrenheit
I'm trav'ling at the speed of light
I wanna make a supersonic man out of you

Don't stop me now
I'm having such a good time
I'm having a ball
Don't stop me now
If you wanna have a good time
Just give me a call

Don't stop me now ('cause I'm having a good time)
Don't stop me now (yes I'm having a good time)
I don't wanna stop at *all*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All you need is love
All you need is love
All you need is love, love
Love is all you need

Nothing you can know that isn't known
Nothing you can see that isn't shown
Nowhere you can be that isn't where you're meant to be
It's easy


----------



## Lyn W

A B C
It's* easy* as, 1 2 3
As simple as, do re mi
A B C, 1 2 3
Baby, you and me girl
A B C
It's easy as, 1 2 3
As simple as, do re mi
A B C, 1 2 3
Baby, you and me girl


----------



## JoesMum

The *Girl* Is Mine
The Doggone Girl Is Mine
I Know She's Mine
Because The Doggone Girl Is Mine

I Don't Understand The Way You Think
Saying That She's Yours Not Mine
Sending Roses And Your Silly Dreams
Really Just A Waste Of *Time*


----------



## jaizei

Life on the line, still in *time*, you will find "She has gone away."
Don't ask why, super sky, live or die, "She has gone away."
Figure this, no more, sis, Spanish kiss, "She has gone *away*."


----------



## JoesMum

Don't walk *away* boy, my love won't hurt you
Don't walk away boy, I'll be right there for you

You said all the things that I like to hear
You push all my buttons baby love to have close to me
Wanna feel your love wanna be for *sure*


----------



## Lyn W

Sure, so sure
Sure, so sure
Really feel so sure
I need you so much, yeah yeah, oh baby
Sure, so sure, so sure that it's sweet love I found


----------



## GingerLove

I was *found *
with a broken heart,
I was lost, now I'm set apart,
you are, you are, you are my freedom,
we lift you higher, life you *higher*!


----------



## jaizei

Can you take me *Higher*?
To a place where blind men see 
Can you take me Higher? 
To a place with golden *streets*


----------



## JoesMum

And have you seen the old dear,
Who walks the *streets* of London,
Dirt in her hair and her clothes in rags,
She's no time for talking,
She just keeps right on walking,
Carrying her home,
In two carrier bags,
So how can you tell me you're lonely,
And say for you that the sun don't shine,
Well let me take you by the hand,
And lead you through the streets of London,
I'll show you something to make you change your *mind*


----------



## Lyn W

We're playing those *mind* games together
Pushing the barriers planting seeds
Playing the mind guerrilla
Chanting the Mantra peace on *earth*


----------



## JoesMum

*Peace on earth*, and mercy mild,
God and sinners reconciled
Joyful, all ye nations, rise,
Join the triumph of the skies;
With th' angelic host proclaim,
"Christ is born in Bethlehem." 
Hark! the herald angels sing,
"Glory to the newborn *King*!"


----------



## Lyn W

Your love is* king*
Crown you in my heart
Your love is king
Never need to part
Your kisses ring
Round and round and round my head
Touching the very part of me
It's making my soul sing
Tearing the very heart of me
I'm crying out for *more*


----------



## JoesMum

*More*, more, more
How do you like it?
How do you like it?

Ooh, how do you like your *love*?


----------



## GingerLove

I *love* the way you hold me,
By my side you'll always be,
you take each and every day,
make it special in some way,
now you took my day and you turned it around,
calmed the tidal wave and put my feet on the *ground*


----------



## JoesMum

Let's dance, let's shout
Shake you body down to the *ground*
Shake you body down to the ground

You tease me with your loving to play hard to get
Cause you do know that I love it
You walk around this town with your head all up in the *sky*


----------



## Lyn W

Sun is shinin' in the *sky*
There ain't a cloud in sight.
It's stopped rainin'
Everybody's in the play.
And don't you know
It's a beautiful new day
Hey, *hey*


----------



## Lyn W

Hmmm - no takers?
Ok well what about......

*Hey* Jude, don't make it bad
Take a sad song and make it better
Remember to let her into your heart
Then you can start to make it* better*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Can't find a better man
Can't find a better man
Oh
Talkin' to herself, there's no one else who needs to know
She tells herself, oh
Memories back when she was bold and strong
And waiting for the world to come along
Swears she knew it, now she swears he's gone
She lies and says she's in love with him, can't find a better man
She dreams in colour, she dreams in red, can't find a better man


----------



## JoesMum

Oh, do you know the muffin *man*,
The muffin man, the muffin man,
Oh, do you know the muffin man,
That lives on Drury *Lane*?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> Oh, do you know the muffin *man*,
> The muffin man, the muffin man,
> Oh, do you know the muffin man,
> That lives on Drury *Lane*?


(Girl, you thought he was a man,
but he was a Muffin!
His eyes are burning in the night
as a result of him stuffin'!)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Penny LANE there is a barber showing photographs,
of every head he's had the pleasure to know. 
And all the people that come and go,
stop and say hello…


----------



## jaizei

*Hello*, you fool, I love you 
C'mon join the joyride 
I hit the road out of nowhere 
I had to jump in my car 
And be a rider in a love game 
Following the stars 
Don't need no book of wisdom 
I get no money talk at *all*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

All of me
Why not take all of me
Can't you see
I'm no good without you

Take my lips
I want to lose them
Take my arms
I'll never use them

Your goodbye
Left me with eyes that cry
How can I
Go along without you

You took the part
That once was my heart
So why not
Take all of me

All of me
Why not take all of me
Can't you see
I'm no good without you


----------



## JoesMum

*You* are my sunshine, my only sunshine
You make me happy when skies are grey
You never know, dear, how much I love you
Please don't take my sunshine *away*


----------



## Lyn W

So don't go *away*,
Say what you say
Say that you'll stay
Forever and a day
In the time of my life
'cause I need more time,
Yes, I need more time
Just to make things *right*


----------



## JoesMum

Time for a bit of Wham! and _I'm your man_

If you're gonna do it, do it *right* - right?
Do it with me

So good...
You're divine
Wanna take you, wanna make you
But they tell me it's a crime!
Everybody knows where the good people go
But where we're going baby
Ain't no such word as no!

Baby, I'm your man (don't you know who I am?)
Baby, I'm your *man*


----------



## Lyn W

Ol' *man* river
That ol' man river
He don't say nothing
But he must know something
Cause he just keeps rolling
He keeps rolling *along*


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> Ol' *man* river
> That ol' man river
> He don't say nothing
> But he must know something
> Cause he just keeps rolling
> He keeps rolling *along*


Tricky! I can't come up with one!


----------



## JoesMum

When the red red robin comes bob bob bobbin' *along* along
There'll be no more sobbin' when he starts throbbin' his old sweet song
Wake up wake up you sleepy head get up get up get out of bed
Cheer up cheer up the sun is red live love laugh and be *happy*


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen

Because I'm HAPPY
Clap along if you feel like a room without a roof
Because I'm happy
Clap along if you feel like happiness is the TRUTH…


----------



## Lyn W

Tell me the truth baby tell me true
This kind of love just won't do
Tell me the truth baby tell me nice
Better take my advice

One day you're gone baby then you're back
Just like a train you jump the track
Why don't you slow down you're gonna crash
Ain't gonna get no second *chance*


----------



## JoesMum

If you change your mind, I'm the first in line
Honey I'm still free
Take a *chance* on me
If you need me, let me know, gonna be around
If you've got no place to go, if you're feeling down
If you're all alone when the pretty birds have flown
Honey I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best and it ain't no lie
If you put me to the test, if you let me *try*


----------



## Lyn W

*Try* me, oh take me for a little while
Before its over and you leave me with just a smile
Try me, oh let me be the one
You say its over
But for me it had just *begun*


----------



## Prairie Mom

JoesMum said:


> If you change your mind, I'm the first in line
> Honey I'm still free
> Take a *chance* on me
> If you need me, let me know, gonna be around
> If you've got no place to go, if you're feeling down
> If you're all alone when the pretty birds have flown
> Honey I'm still free
> Take a chance on me
> Gonna do my very best and it ain't no lie
> If you put me to the test, if you let me *try*


Ha ha! Good one!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Mama, just killed a man,
Put a gun against his head,
Pulled my trigger, now he's dead.
Mama, life had just *begun*,
But now I've gone and thrown it all *away*.


----------



## jaizei

Burn the sun
Burn the light
Take take take take take take it *away*
Take my hand
Take my life
Take take take take take take it away

I must have caught something
In the heat of all these dances
I'm a worm with no more chances
And I've lost all doubt in a chemical romance
I can't stop itching over thoughts of tarnished hope
Kinda funny lonely feeling I'm not in love
You know it's not *love*


----------



## JoesMum

*Love*, love me do
You know I love you
I'll always be true
So please, love me do
Whoa, love me *do*


----------



## Lyn W

*Do* you want to dance and hold my hand?
Tell me baby I'm your lover man
Oh baby, do you want to dance?
Well do you want to dance under the moonlight?
Squeeze me baby all through the night
Oh baby, do you want to *dance*?


----------



## CathyNed

Let's DANCE .....Put on your red shoes and dance the blues
Let's Dance... To the song they're playing on the radio
Let's Sway... While colour lights up your face
Let's Sway...Sway through the crowd to an empty space

If you say run, I'll run with you
If you say hide, we'll hide
Because my love for you
Would break my heart in two
If you should fall, into my arms
And tremble like a FLOWER....


----------



## JoesMum

O *flower* of Scotland
When will we see
Your like again
That fought and died for
Your wee bit hill and glen
And stood against him
Proud Edward's army
And sent him homeward
Tae think again

The hills are bare now
And autumn leaves lie thick and still
O'er land that is lost now
Which those so dearly held
That stood against him
Proud Edward's army
And sent him homeward
Tae think again

Those days are passed now
And in the past they must remain
But we can still rise now
And be the nation again
That stood against *him*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

You and me and her and HIM must get together
And see if maybe we can find a way
To put an end to hurting one another
Cause he don't know and she don't know how much we hurt each day
It's not fair and you and I both know it
To have to hide and love the way we do
The time is now that we must get together
Her and him me and you
[ steel - fiddle ]
She and I had lost it long before I met you
We tried and tried but all the love had GONE…


----------



## Lyn W

*Gone* fishin', there's a sign upon his door
Gone fishin', he ain't workin' anymore
There's his hoe out in the sun where he left a row half done
He said "hoein' ain't no fun", he ain't got no ambition
Gone fishin' by a shady wady pool
I'm wishin' I could be that kinda fool
I'd say no more work for mine on my door I'd hang a sign
Gone fishin' Instead of just a *wishin'*


----------



## JoesMum

I'm *wishin'* on a star
To follow where you are
I'm wishin' on a dream
To follow what it means

And I wish on all the rainbows that I see
I wish on all the people who really dream
And I'm wishin' on tomorrow, praying it'll come
And I'm wishin' on all the lovin' we've ever *done*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here's a happy campfire tune…(not)

When the roundup days are over and the shipping all is DONE 
I'm going right straight home, boys, before my money's gone
I have changed my way, boys, no more will I fall
Yes, I am going home, boys, when the work's all done this fall
That very night the cowboy went out to stand his guard
The night was dark and cloudy and storming very hard
The cattle they got frightened and rushed in wild stampeed
The cowboy tried to turn them while riding at full speed
While riding in the darkness alone, he did shout
He did his best to head them and turn the herd about
His saddle horse did stumble and on him he did fall
He'll not see his Mother when the work's all done this fall
Boys, send my Mother my wages--the wages I have earned
Cause I am afraid, boys, my last steer I have turned
I'm going to a new range. I hear my Master's call
Yes, I am going home, boys, when the work's all done this fall
Fred, you take my saddle. Jim, you take my bed
Johnny, take my pistol after I am dead
Think about me kindly as you look upon them all
I'll not see my Mother when the work's all done this fall
Charlie was burried at sunrise. No toombstone at his head
Nothing but a thin board, and this is what it said
"poor Charlie died at daybreak. He died from a fall
He'll not see his Mother when the work's all done this fall


----------



## JoesMum

What do you get when you *fall* in love?
You only get lies, pain and sorrow
So for at least until tomorrow
I'll never fall in love again
I'll never fall in love *again*


----------



## GingerLove

But I'm never gonna go there *again*,
This is what it is,
This is who I am,
This is where I finally take my stand
I didn't want to fall,
But I don't have to crawl,
I met the one with two scarred hands


----------



## JoesMum

*Hands*, touchin' hands
Reachin' out, touchin' me, touchin' you

Sweet Caroline _(Doop doop doo)_
Good times never seemed so good
I've been inclined _(Doop doop doo)_
To believe they never would
But now I...

...look at the night
And it don't seem so lonely
We fill it up with only *two*.


----------



## Lyn W

We're *two* hearts, believing in just one mind
Beating together till the end of time
You know we're two hearts believing in just one mind
Together forever till the end of *time*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

What is TIME?
Is it the autumn leaves that change?
Or the snow that floats from the sky
What is TIME?
Is it the air we breathe?
Or the wings that teach
The new born bird to fly
Who can tell?
I don't know
Will we change?
Will we grow?
What is TIME?
Is it eternity
In heaven
Or just a hope for peace on earth


----------



## Lyn W

I feel the *earth* move under my feet
I feel the sky tumbling down
I feel my heart start to trembling
Whenever you're around

Ooh, baby, when I see your face
Mellow as the month of May
Oh, darling, I can't stand it
When you look at me that* way*


----------



## JoesMum

A bit of Elvis...

(Ooh, and I can feel it,
Feel it, feel it, feel it)

*Way* down where the music plays
Way down like a tidal wave
Way down where the fires blaze
Way down, down, way, way on *down*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

How's about some Jay Sean

Baby are you DOWN DOWN DOWN DOWN DOWN, DOWN, DOWN
Even if the sky is falling down, down, down
You oughta know, tonight is the night to let it go
Put on a show, I wanna see how you lose control
So leave it behind cause we have a night to get away
So come on and fly with me, as we make our great escape
So baby don't worry, you are my only
You won't be lonely, even if the sky is falling down
You'll be my only, no need to worry
Baby are you down down down down down, down, down
Baby are you down down down down down, down, down
Even if the sky is FALLING down down down


----------



## JoesMum

Catch a *falling* star and put it in your pocket
Never let it fade away
Catch a falling star and put it in your pocket
Save it for a rainy day
For love may come and tap you on the shoulder some starless *night*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> *night*


I've got nothin' here that's not anything but naughty …
(I'm not sure if that's good or bad!)


----------



## Lyn W

'cause the *night *has a thousand eyes
And a thousand eyes will see me too
And no matter what I do
I could never disguise all my little white lies
'cause the night has a thousand eyes

So remember when you tell those little white lies
That the night has a thousand *eyes*


----------



## JoesMum

Bright *eyes*, burning like fire
Bright eyes, how can you close and fail?
How can the light that burned so brightly,
Suddenly burn so pale?
Bright eyes
Is it a kind of a shadow
Reaching into the night
Wandering over the hills unseen
Oh is it a dream?
There's a high wind in the trees
A cold sound in the air
And nobody ever knows where you go
And where do you start?
Oh into the *dark*


----------



## Lyn W

I was walkin' down the street
Concentratin' on truckin' right
I heard a *dark* voice beside of me
And I looked round in a state of fright
I saw four faces one mad
A brother from the gutter
They looked me up and down a bit
And turned to each other
I say
I don't like cricket oh no
I love it
I don't like cricket oh no
I love it
Don't you walk thru my words
You got to show some respect
Don't you walk thru my words
'Cause you ain't heard me out *yet*


----------



## JoesMum

I'm tied to someone that's true and *yet* I love another too
Oh ain't life a crying shame
I hate to hurt them either one I want 'em both can't have but one
Oh ain't life a crying shame
I wish I knew which way to turn which love light should I let *burn*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*Burn* baby, burn.
Disco inferno! 
Burn baby, burn.
Burn that mother *down.*


----------



## Lyn W

Way *down* yonder in New Orleans
In the land of the dreamy scenes
There's a Garden of Eden
You know what I *mean*


----------



## JoesMum

It don't *mean* a thing
If it ain't got that swing
(doo wah, doo wah, doo wah, doo wah
Doo wah, doo wah, doo wah, doo wah)
It don't mean a thing
All you got to do is *sing*


----------



## GingerLove

Lyn W said:


> 'cause the *night *has a thousand eyes
> And a thousand eyes will see me too
> And no matter what I do
> I could never disguise all my little white lies
> 'cause the night has a thousand eyes
> 
> So remember when you tell those little white lies
> That the night has a thousand *eyes*



I LOVE that song!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> All you got to do is *sing*


I still SING this way, the only way I know
Straight from the heart, a little through my nose
You can dress me up in leather pants
Put me in front of a rock 'n' roll band
I can dance around the stage but I still SING this way
I've had this Georgia Twain in my thing ever since I was a kid
There's a whole lotta Haggard Jones in my bones
What you hear is what you get
You can turn down the fiddle and steel guitar
Try to market me like a big pop star
I'm afraid it'll all go south when I open my mouth
I still SING this way, the only way I know
Straight from the heart, a little through my nose
You can dress me up in leather pants
Put me in front of a rock 'n' roll band
I can dance around the stage but I still sing this way
When it comes full circle and the fads die down
Hardcore country comes back around
I'll be waiting with a big ol' smile
Because I'll be back in STYLE.


----------



## JoesMum

A bit of head-banging from my youth ... Rainbow's "All night long" 

I don't care 'cause I like your *style*
I don't know about your brain but
You look all right
I wanna touch you
I wanna feel you
I wanna make you mine

I wanna love you all night long
I wanna be with you all night long
I wanna love you all night long
I wanna be with you all night *long*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Some of ol' Bob Wills and his Texas Playboys for ya…

Stay all night stay a little longer
Dance all night dance a little longer
Pull off your coat throw it in the corner
Don't see why you can't stay a little longer.

Sitting in the window, singing to my love
Slop bucket fell from the window up above
Mule and the grasshopper eating ice cream

Mule got sick, so they laid him on the green

Stay all night stay a little longer
Dance all night dance a little longer
Pull off your coat throw it in the corner
Don't see why you can't stay a little longer

Grab your gal pat her on the head
If she don't like biscuits, feed her cornbread
Gals around Big Creek, about half grown
Jump on a man like a dog on a bone


----------



## GingerLove

With a nick knack paddy wack,
bring the dog a *bone,*
this old man came rolling home.
This old man, 
he played two, 
he played nick knack on my shoe


----------



## JoesMum

GingerLove said:


> With a nick knack paddy wack,
> bring the dog a *bone,*
> this old man came rolling home.
> This old man,
> he played two,
> he played nick knack on my shoe


Unless you're a Brit, you may not remember "The Young Ones" sitcom and Neil's song...

Oh, wow!
What a horrible dream I just had!

I looked in the sky
Where an elephant's eye
Was looking at me
From a bubblegum tree
And all that I knew was
The hole in my *shoe* which
Was letting in water

Letting in water
Letting in *water*


----------



## jaizei

Drink the *water *drink it down 
This time I know I'm bound 
To spit it back up 
I didn't want this 
Salty substitute, just not going to do 
I need some air, if I'm going to live through 
This experience reminds me of a clock 
That just won't *tick *


----------



## JoesMum

Ninety years without slumbering
*Tick*-tock, tick-tock
His life seconds numbering
Tick-tock, tick-tock
It stopped, short never to go again
When the old man died

My grandfather said that of those he could hire
Not a servant so faithful he *found*


----------



## Lyn W

I found you, in my darkest hour
I found you, in the pouring rain
I found you, when I was on my knees
And your light brought me back again
Found you in a river of pure emotion
I found you, my only truth
I found you, and the music playing
I was lost 'til I found you, you, you
'Til I found you, you, you


----------



## JoesMum

Darling *you* send me
I know you send me
Darling you send me
Honest you do, honest you do
Honest you do, whoa

You thrill me
I know you, you, you thrill me
Darling you, you, you, you thrill me
Honest you do

At first I thought it was infatuation
But wooh, it's lasted so long
Now I find myself wanting
To marry you and take you home, woah

You, you, you, you send me
I know you send me
I know you send me
Honest you *do*


----------



## Lyn W

There she was just a-walkin' down the street, singin' "*Do* wah diddy diddy dum diddy do"
Snappin' her fingers and shufflin' her feet, singin' "Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do"
She looked good (looked good), she looked fine (looked fine)
She looked good, she looked fine and I nearly lost my *mind*


----------



## jaizei

Where is my *mind*?
Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?
Way out
In the water, see it *swimming*


----------



## JoesMum

Camp fire song time 

*Swimming*, swimming, in the swimming pool.
When days are hot, when days are cold,
In the swimming pool.
Breast stroke, side stroke,
Fancy diving too.
Oh don’t you wish you had *nothing* (else to do?)


----------



## Lyn W

Ain't *nothing* like the real thing, baby.
Ain't nothing like the real thing.
Ain't nothing like the real thing, baby.
Ain't nothing like the real thing.

I got your picture hangin' on the wall,
But it can't see or come to me when I call your name.
I realize it's just a picture inside a frame.

I read your letters when you're not near me,
But they don't move me, and they don't groove me
Like when I hear your sweet voice whispering in my *ear*.


----------



## GingerLove

Do your *ear*s hang low,
Do they wobble to and fro
Can you tie them in a knot,
Can you tie them in a *bow*?


----------



## JoesMum

Cupid, draw back your *bow*
And let your arrow go
Straight to my lover's heart for me, for me
Cupid, please hear my cry
And let your arrow fly
Straight to my lover's heart for me

Now, I don't mean to bother you
But I'm in distress
There's danger of me losing all of my happiness
For I love a girl who doesn't know I exist
And this you can *fix*


----------



## CathyNed

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to FIX you

And high up above or down below
When you're too in love to let it go
But if you never try you'll never know
Just what you're worth

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your BONES...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Dem *bones, *dem bones, dem dry bones,
Dem bones, dem bones, dem dry bones,
Dem bones, dem bones, dem dry bones,
Now hear the word of the *Lord.*


----------



## JoesMum

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Dem *bones, *dem bones, dem dry bones,
> Dem bones, dem bones, dem dry bones,
> Dem bones, dem bones, dem dry bones,
> Now hear the word of the *Lord.*


From the paleontologist 



*Lord* of all hopefulness, Lord of all joy, 
whose trust, ever childlike, no cares could destroy: 
be there at our waking, and give us, we pray, 
your bliss in our hearts, Lord, at the break of the *day*.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

JoesMum said:


> From the paleontologist
> 
> 
> 
> *Lord*
> your bliss in our hearts, Lord, at the break of the *day*.


 Whizzing and passing, and pooting, through the DAY, Ronny helping, Kenny helping burn his poots away. 
And all the while on a shelf in the shed,
Kenny's little creatures on display. 

We see them after school, in a world of their own, to some it might seem creepy what they do…the neighbors on the right, sat and watched them every night, I bet you'd do the same if they'd been you.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

*You* sit down, buy me a martini,
Won't go away my hints are sinking.
Hey, you say, wanna come with me?
I'm about to barf, seriously?

D-I-N-O-S-A, you are a dinosaur.
D-I-N-O-S-A, you are a dinosaur.
An O-L-D man, you're just an old man, 
Hitting on me, what ? You need a CAT scan.

That's what you *are.*


----------



## JoesMum

*Are* you lonesome tonight,
do you miss me tonight?
Are you sorry we drifted apart?
Does your memory stray to a brighter sunny day
When I kissed you and called you sweetheart?
Do the chairs in your parlor seem empty and bare?
Do you gaze at your doorstep and picture me there?
Is your heart filled with pain, shall I come back again?
Tell me dear, are you lonesome *tonight*?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

More Frank Z

Disco Girl!
You're 'out-a-site'!
You need a Disco Boy
To treat you right
He'll do a little dance;
Take you home TONIGHT 
(Leave his hair alone,
But you can kiss his comb)

Disco Boy!
Run to the toilet boy,
'N comb your hair

Disco Boy!
Shake it more than three times 'n yer playin' with it
(WOW!)
While yer standin' there!
(Well . . . )

Disco Boy!
Do the Bump every night, 'til the Disco Girl
Who's REALLY RIGHT
Gonna fall for yer line,
'N feed you a box fulla
Chicken Delight!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Or maybe a little Kenny Rodgers
(by request)

It's so lonely out TONIGHT 
And the feeling just got right
For a brand new love song
Somebody done somebody wrong song

Hey, won't you play another
Somebody done somebody wrong song
And make me feel at home
While I miss my baby, while I miss my baby

So play, play for me a sad melody
So sad that it makes everybody cry
A real hurtin' song about a love that's gone wrong
'Cause I don't wanna cry all alone

So hey, won't you play another
Somebody done somebody wrong song
And make me feel at home
While I miss my baby, while I miss my baby

So, play, play for me a sad melody
So, sad that it makes everybody cry
A real hurtin' song about a love that's gone wrong
'Cause I don't wanna cry all alone

Hey, won't you play another
Somebody done somebody wrong song
And make me feel at home
While I miss my baby, while I miss my baby

Somebody done somebody wrong song
And make me feel at home
While I miss my baby, while I miss my baby
I miss my baby


----------



## JoesMum

The Supremes

*Baby*, baby
Baby don't leave me
Ooh, please don't leave me
All by myself

I've got this burning, burning
Yearning feelin' inside me
Ooh, deep inside me
And it hurts so bad

You came into my heart
So tenderly
With a burning love
That stings like a bee

Now that I surrender
So helplessly
You now wanna leave
Ooh, you wanna leave me

Ooh, baby, baby
Where did our love go?
Ooh, don't you want me
Don't you want me no more
Ooh, baby

Baby, baby
Where did our love go
And all your promises
Of a love forever *more*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

The Hank Williams SR. 

Well you're just in time to be too late I tried to but I couldn't wait
And now I've got another date so I won't be home no MORE. 
You're just in time to miss the boat so don't take off your hat and coat
Be on your way that's all she wrote cause I won't be home no more
I stood around a mouth or two and waited for your call
Now I'm too busy pitchin' woo so come around next fall
I stretched your name right off my slate and hung a sign on my front gate
You're just in time to be too late and I won't be home no more
[ guitar - piano - fiddle - steel ]
Well you're just in time to turn around and drive your buggy back to town
You lookedf me up I turned you down and I won't be home no more
You're just in time to change your tune go tell your troubles to the moon
And call around next May or June cause I won't be home no more
I used to be a patient kind believed each alibi
But that's all done I've changed my mind I've got new fish to fry
Well you're just in time to celebrate the thing you didn't calculate
You're JUST IN TIME to be TOO LATE and I WONT BE HOME no more.


----------



## JoesMum

I'm coming *home* I've done my time,
Now I've got to know what is and isn't mine,
If you receive my letter tellin' you I'd soon be free,
Then you'll know just what to do, if you still want me, if you still want me.
Tie a yellow ribbon `round the ole oak tree,
It's been three long years, do ya still want me?
If I don't see a ribbon ,round the ole oak tree,
I'll stay on the bus, forget about us, put the blame on me
If I don't see a ribbon `round the ole oak *tree*.


----------



## Lyn W

Oh Christmas *tree*, Oh Christmas tree!
Thy leaves are so unchanging
Oh Christmas tree, Oh Christmas tree,
Thy leaves are so unchanging

Not only green when summer's here,
But also when it's cold and drear.
Oh Christmas tree, Oh Christmas tree,
Thy leaves are so unchanging!

Oh Christmas tree, Oh Christmas tree,
Such pleasure do you bring me!
Oh Christmas tree, Oh Christmas tree,
Such pleasure do you bring *me*!


----------



## JoesMum

Joan Armatrading

I sit here by myself
And you know I love it
You know I don't want someone 
To come pay a visit
I wanna be by myself
I came in this world alone
*Me* myself I

I wanna go to China
And to see Japan
I'd like to sail the oceans
before the seas run dry
I wanna go by myself
I've just room enough for one
Me myself I

I wanna be a bigshot 
And have ninety cars
I wanna have a boyfriend
And a girl for laughs
But only on Saturdays
Six days to be alone
Just me myself I
Me myself and I
Just me myself I

Don't wanna be the bad guy
Don't wanna make a soul cry
It's not that I love my self
I just don't want *company*


----------



## Lyn W

Bad *company*
Always on the run
Destiny is the rising sun
Oh I was born six gun in my hand
Behind a gun I'll make my final stand
That's why they call me

Bad company
And I can't deny
Bad company
Till the day I die
Till the day I die
Till the day I *die*


----------



## JoesMum

Well, that'll be the day when you say goodbye
Yes, that'll be the day when you make me cry
You say you gonna leave, you know it's a lie
'Cause that'll be the day when I *die]/b]

Well, you give me all your lovin' and your turtle dovin'
All your hugs and kisses and your money, too
Well, you know you love me, baby
Still you tell me, maybe
That some day, well, I'll be blue*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

BLUE, songs are like tattoos
You know I've been to sea before
Crown and anchor me
Or let me sail away
Hey BLUE, there is a song for you
Ink on a pin
Underneath the skin
An empty space to fill in
Well there's so many sinking now
You've got to keep thinking
You can make it through these waves
Acid, booze, and a$$
Needles, guns, and grass
Lots of laughs, lots of laughs
Everybody's saying…


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I've got a blue motel room
With a blue bedspread
I've got the blues inside and outside my head
Will you still love me
When I call you up when I'm down
Here in Savannah it's pouring rain
Palm trees in the porch light like slick black cellophane
Will you still love me
When I call you up when I get back to town
I know that you've got all those pretty girls coming on
Hanging on your boom-boom-pachyderm
Will you tell those girls that you've got German Measles
Honey, tell them you've got germs
I hope you'll be thinking of me
Because I'll be thinking of you
While I'm traveling home alone
Tell those girls that you've got Joni
She's coming back home


----------



## JoesMum

Down the road I look and there runs Mary 
Hair of gold and lips like cherries.
It's good to touch the green, green grass of *home*.
Yes, they'll all come to meet me, arms reaching, smiling sweetly.
It's good to touch the green, green, grass of home.
The old house is still standing, tho' the paint is cracked and dry,
and there's that old oak tree that I used to play *on*.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

She sits ON the dock a fishin' in the water uh, huh
I don't know her name she's the fisherman's daughter uh, huh
Come on down to my boat baby
Come on down where we can play
Come on down to my boat baby
Come on down we'll sail away.
She smiled so nice like she wants to come with me uh, huh
But she's tied to the dock and she can't get free
Come on down to my boat baby...
Fish all day sleep all night
Father never lets her out of his sight
Soon I'm gonna have to get my knife and cut that rope, cut that rope
Then we can go fishin' in my little red boat
Make you happy in my little red boat
so come on down to my boat baby...


----------



## JoesMum

From my tweenie youth in the 1970s... The Bay City Rollers ... not in the least bit cool unless you were a young female 

Bye bye *baby* baby goodbye
bye bye baby don't make me cry

You're the one girl in town I'd marry 
Girl I'd marry now if I were free--
I wish it could be
I could love you but why begin it?
'cause there ain't any future in it.

She's got me and I'm not free so 
Bye bye baby, baby goodbye
bye bye baby, don't make me *cry*


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Honky tonkers don't cry, we ain't allowed
We have to have a good time even when we feel down
And if a tear should fall, it's gonna land on a smile
Always having a ball, honky tonkers don't cry
Cryin' in a beer is commonplace around here
But when the sun goes down, nobody's wearing a frown
That's the life that we live every night
That's the way that it is, honky tonkers don't cry
Cryin' in a beer is commonplace around here
But when the sun goes down, nobody's wearing a frown
That's the life that we live every night
That's the way that it is, 
honky tonkers don't cry!


----------



## Lyn W

Big girls don't *cry*
Big girls don't cry

Big girls don't cry
(They don't cry)
Big girls don't cry
(Who said they don't cry?)

My girl said goodbye
(My oh my)
My girl didn't cry
(I wonder *why*?)


----------



## jaizei

So tell me *why *it don't feel the same
Tell me why I've got to feel this way
Yeah you leave, you're gone 
And I'm left here with the blame
So tell me why it don't feel the *same*


----------



## Lyn W

It's the *same* old song
But with a different meaning
Since you been gone
But it's the same old song
But with a different meaning
Since you been *gone*


----------



## CathyNed

Since you've been GONE
I can breathe for the first time.
So moving on..yeah yeah
Thanks to you, now i get...i get what I WANT...


----------



## JoesMum

You're the one that I *want*
Oo-oo-oo, honey
The one that I want
Oo-oo-oo, honey
The one that I want
Oo-oo-oo, the one I need
Oh, yes, *indeed*


----------



## Lyn W

Yes *indeed* yes indeed I've got that feeling in me yes indeed
You will shout when it hits you yes indeed
Yes you'll shout when it hits you yes indeed
When that spirit moves you you will shout hallelujah
When it hits you you'll holler yes indeed
It comes out if it's in you yes indeed
It makes you shout Jack it sends you yes indeed
When that jive starts jumpin' you will shout let me in *there*


----------



## CathyNed

THERE used to be a graying tower alone on the sea.
You became the light on the dark side of me.
Love remained a drug that's the high and not the pill.
But did you know,
That when it snows,
My eyes become large and
The light that you shine can be seen.
Baby,
I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the gray.
Ooh,
The more I get of you,
The stranger it feels, yeah.
And now that your rose is in bloom.
A light hits the gloom on the GRAY...


----------



## Lyn W

Yours till the stars lose their glory
Yours till the birds fall to sing
Yours to the end of life's story
This pledge to you dear I bring
Yours in the *gray* of December
Here or on far distant shores
I've never loved anyone the way I love you
How could I when I was born to be just *yours *............


----------



## Lyn W

In case that was causing trouble I'll chip in with another.......

Baby, I'm *yours *(baby, I'm yours)
And I'll be yours (yours) until the stars fall from the sky,
Yours (yours) until the rivers all run dry
In other words, until I die

Baby, I'm yours (baby, I'm yours)
And I'll be yours (yours) until the sun no longer shines,
Yours (yours) until the poets run out of rhyme
In other words, until the end of *time*


----------



## JoesMum

If I could turn back *time*
If I could find a way 
I'd take back those words that hurt you and you'd stay

I don't know why I did the things I did I don't know why I said the things I said 
Pride's like a knife it can cut deep inside 
Words are like weapons they wound *sometimes*


----------



## Lyn W

*Sometimes* we know, sometimes we don't
Sometimes we give, sometimes we won't
Sometimes we're strong, sometimes we're wrong
Sometimes we cry

Sometimes it's bad when the going gets tough
When we look in the mirror and we want to give up
Sometimes we don't even think we'll try
Sometimes we *cry*


----------



## JoesMum

Big girls don't *cry*
Big girls don't cry

Big girls don't cry
(They don't cry)
Big girls don't cry
(Who said they don't cry?)

My girl said *goodbye*


----------



## Lyn W

*Goodbye* Norma Jean
Though I never knew you at all
You had the grace to hold yourself
While those around you crawled
They crawled out of the woodwork
And they whispered into your brain
They set you on the treadmill
And they made you change your *name*


----------



## JoesMum

Stop! In the *name* of love
Before you break my heart
Stop in the name of love
Before you break my heart
Think it over
Think it *over*


----------



## Lyn W

Somewhere *over* the rainbow way up high
There's a land that I heard of once in a lullaby
Somewhere over the rainbow skies are blue
And the dreams that you dare to dream really do come* true*


----------



## JoesMum

Ah! I'm pretty sure Spandau Ballet has already been used. Some thought needed for true. 

EDIT
Instant inspiration- Bryan Adams 

You know it's *true*:
Everything I do, I do it for you.

Look into your heart – you will find
There's nothin' there to hide.
Take me as I am, take my life.
I would give it all, I would sacrifice.

Don't tell me it's not worth fightin' for
I can't help it, there's nothin' I want *more*


----------



## Lyn W

The *more *I see you,
The more I want you
Somehow this feeling
just grows and grows
With every sigh
I become more mad about you
More lost without you
and so it *goes*


----------



## JoesMum

There she *goes*
There she goes again
Racing through' my brain
And I just can't contain
This feelin' that *remains*


----------



## Lyn W

Fortune, fame, mirror vain
Gone insane
But the memory *remains*, yeah

Heavy rings on fingers wave
Another star denies their grave
See the nowhere crowd
Cry the nowhere tears of *honor*


----------



## Lyn W

Unless anyone has an alternative a clue for an 'honor' song is
see Donna Summer's _Bad Girls_ album


----------



## JoesMum

Just drifting off and I had a spark

I used to sing in a choir and Handel's Messiah came to mind!

Blessing and *honour*, glory and power be unto Him

That sitteth upon the throne, and unto the Lamb, for ever and *ever*.


----------



## Lyn W

Did you *ever*?
_Not so much, that you could notice_
Could you estimate how many?
_8 or 9_
Will you do it anymore?
_As soon as you walk out the door_
Well I just wondered, did you ever?
_All the _*time*


----------



## JoesMum

*Time* goes by so slowly
And time can do so much
Are you still mine?
I need your love
I need your love
God speed your love to me

Lonely rivers flow
To the sea, to the *sea*


----------



## Lyn W

Come with me, my love, to the *sea*
The sea of love
I want to tell you
Just how much I love you
Come with me to the sea of love
Do you remember when we met?
Oh, that's the day I knew you were my pet
I want to tell you, oh, how much I love *you*


----------



## Lyn W

*You* paint your smile on your lips
Blood red nails on your fingertips
A school boys dream, you act so shy
Your very first kiss was your first kiss goodbye

You're a loaded gun
There's nowhere to run
No-one can save me, the damage is done

Shot through the heart, and you're to blame
You give love a bad name
I play my part and you play your game
You give love a bad *name*


----------



## Prairie Mom

Lyn W said:


> *You* paint your smile on your lips
> Blood red nails on your fingertips
> A school boys dream, you act so shy
> Your very first kiss was your first kiss goodbye
> 
> You're a loaded gun
> There's nowhere to run
> No-one can save me, the damage is done
> 
> Shot through the heart, and you're to blame
> You give love a bad name
> I play my part and you play your game
> You give love a bad *name*



"I've been through the desert on a horse with no* NAME*.
It felt good to be out of the* RAIN*."


----------



## Lyn W

Prairie Mom said:


> "I've been through the desert on a horse with no* NAME*.
> It felt good to be out of the* RAIN*."


I love that song!!


----------



## Lyn W

Here comes the *rain* again
Falling on my head like a memory
Falling on my head like a new emotion
I want to walk in the open wind
I want to talk like lovers do
I want to dive into your ocean
Is it raining with you

So baby talk to me
Like lovers do
Walk with me
Like lovers do
Talk to me
Like lovers *do*


----------



## JoesMum

Hanson 

Mmmbop, ba *do* ba dop
Ba do bop, ba doba dop
Ba do bop, ba doba dop
Ba do
Yeah
Mmmbop, ba do ba dop
Ba do bop, Ba do dop
Ba do bop, Ba do dop
Ba do
Yeah
Oh *yeah*


----------



## Lyn W

She loves you, *yeah*, yeah, yeah
She loves you, yeah, yeah, yeah
She loves you, yeah, yeah, yeah

You think you've lost your love
Well, I saw her yesterday
It's you she's thinking of
And she told me what to say

She says she loves you
and you know that can't be bad
Yes, she loves you
and you know you should be *glad*


----------



## Gillian M

Lyn W said:


> She loves you, *yeah*, yeah, yeah
> She loves you, yeah, yeah, yeah
> She loves you, yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> You think you've lost your love
> Well, I saw her yesterday
> It's you she's thinking of
> And she told me what to say
> 
> She says she loves you
> and you know that can't be bad
> Yes, she loves you
> and you know you should be *glad*



Love that song, Lyn!

*Love *love me do
You know I love you
I'll always be true 
So please love me do
Oh oh love me do


----------



## JoesMum

Lyn W said:


> She loves you, *yeah*, yeah, yeah
> She loves you, yeah, yeah, yeah
> She loves you, yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> You think you've lost your love
> Well, I saw her yesterday
> It's you she's thinking of
> And she told me what to say
> 
> She says she loves you
> and you know that can't be bad
> Yes, she loves you
> and you know you should be *glad*


*Glad* tidings we bring
To you and your kin
We wish you a Merry Christmas
And a Happy New Year

We wish you a Merry Christmas
We wish you a Merry Christmas
We wish you a Merry Christmas
And a Happy New *Year*


----------



## Lyn W

What's another *year*
to someone who's lost everything that he owns?
What's another year
to someone who's getting used to being *alone*?


----------



## GingerLove

You're not alone,
His arms are holding you,
His love will see you through,
When you try not to cry but to take it,
All the stress and the hurt and the heartache,
you may feel pain
But not as great as His name


----------



## JoesMum

U2

I want to run
I want to hide
I want to tear down the walls
That hold me inside
I wanna reach out
And touch the flame
Where the streets have no *name*
I want to feel, sunlight on my face
I see that dust cloud disappear without a trace
I wanna take shelter from the poison *rain*


----------



## Lyn W

Listen to the rhythm of the falling *rain,*
Telling me just what a fool I've been.
I wish that it would go and let me cry in vain,
And let me be alone again.

Now the only girl I've ever loved has gone away.
Looking for a brand new start!
But little does she know that when she left that day.
Along with her she took my *heart.*


----------



## Lyn W

And a good *heart* these days is hard to find
True love, the lasting kind
A good heart these days is hard to find
So please be gentle with this heart of *mine*


----------



## JoesMum

A bit of the "Battle Hymn of the Republic" ... Glory, glory, Hallelujah!

*Mine* eyes have seen the glory
Of the coming of the Lord
He is trampling out the vintage
Where the grapes of wrath are stored
He has loosed the fateful lightening
Of His terrible swift sword
His truth is marching *on*


----------



## Lyn W

*On* a clear day, rise and look around you,
and you'll see who you are.
On a clear day, how it will astound you
That the glow of your feelings outshines every *star.*


----------



## JoesMum

Hey, I'm looking up for my *star* girl
I guess I'm stuck in this mad world
With things that I wanna say
But you're a million miles *away*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Star Trekking across the Universe,
On the Starship Enterprise under Captain Kirk. 
Star Trekking, across the Universe,
Always going forward,
Cos we can"t find *Reverse.*


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh.


----------



## Lyn W

He's King Midas with a curse
He's King Midas in *reverse*
He's King Midas with a curse
He's King Midas in reverse

It's plain to see it's hopeless
Going on the way we are
So even though I'd lose you
You'd be better off by* far*


----------



## JoesMum

Dire Straits - so far away

Here I am again in this mean old town
And you're so *far* away from me
And where are you when the sun goes down
You're so far away from me

So far away from me
So far I just can't see
So far away from me
You're so far away from me

I'm tired of being in love and being all alone
When you're so far away from me
I'm tired of making out on the *telephone*


----------



## Lyn W

Mr. *Telephone* man
There's something wrong with my line,
When I dial my baby's number
I get a click every time
Mr. Telephone Man
There's something wrong with my line
When I dial my baby's number
I get a click every *time*


----------



## CathyNed

If you're lost you can look and you will find me, time after TIME. If you fall I will catch you, I will be WAITING....


----------



## JoesMum

I've been *waiting* for a girl like you
To come into my life
I've been waiting for a girl like you
A love that will survive
I've been waiting for someone new
To make me feel alive
Yeah, waiting for a girl like you
To come into my life

You're so good
When we make love it's understood
It's more than a touch or a word we say
Only in dreams could it be this way
When you love someone
Yeah, really love *someone*


----------

